# Do you refrigerate your yeast?



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you refrigerate your yeast?


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2011)

yes, keep it on the butter shelf


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2011)

In a word YES


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, all my yeast packets and especially my liquid yeasts or extracted yeasts from previous beers get saved in the fridge. I dont reuse wine yeast though as its just so cheap unlike good beer yeast.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2011)

DO NOT DO AS I DO.

I, unlike all recommendations do not refrigerate my wine yeast, but then it is not as hot here as some places even in the summer. I have used yeast that was well over a year past expiration date and have never had one not start a fermentation. 

I store it in a cabinet in the winery in a gallon ziplock bag to keep it dry. I believe dry is the key as long as the temperature does not get over 100 degrees.


----------



## Conan1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm just a newby here but I've always heard that keeping yeast cool is the best way to store it. Heat will kill it so the refrigerator works for me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

Hummm, I've always kept mine in a cabinate in my 68* basement and it's always out on the store shelves when you buy it.
Thoughts; How long has it been in the store and have I just been lucky? I'll just keep a low inventory in the future and keep rotating stock. So far I have nebber had a problem but its never kept in the light or heat either. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BobF (Jan 1, 2011)

Same here, Dan. On the shelf in the "winery"(steady 68 +/-1), I don't refrigerate and I've never had a problem. I do *always* do a starter though, so that could be masking sluggish yeast.

I figger I'll start refrigerating if I ever see a problem. 

I wonder if refrigerated yeast needs to be warmed to room temp before hydrating?


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 1, 2011)

I keep mine in the wine chiller, then warm it to room temp. & hydrate it. My fermentations always take off rapidly.roy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2011)

It is never around long enough to worry about if it needs to be cool.  I usually have a CULTURE IN A PRIMARY from last batch. I always have 1 going


----------



## deboard (Jan 1, 2011)

The place I buy it local keeps it in the beer refrigerator, so I put mine in the refrigerator as well. But I have also bought yeast online that just comes in a box, so I think it's pretty resilient as long as you don't hit really hot temps. 

But keeping it in the fridge won't hurt it, and I find it pretty convenient, as I get in the fridge a lot and seeing the yeast reminds me of what I have on hand.


----------



## jet (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes.

The instructions say "Keep Refrigerated".


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2011)

jet said:


> Yes.
> 
> The instructions say "Keep Refrigerated".



instructions? I never even ever paid attention to notice there was any.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> instructions? I never even ever paid attention to notice there was any.


 instructions are for people who don't like surprises.


----------



## lindberg (Jan 1, 2011)

*Yeast temperature*

I keep mine in the refrigerator but then I live in Arizona where during the summer the house may be 80 degrees even with the airconditioning running. My local winemaking supply store also keeps the yeast in the refrigerator. 
But I suppose if you lived in a cooler climate perhaps it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2011)

Conan1 said:


> I'm just a newby here but I've always heard that keeping yeast cool is the best way to store it. Heat will kill it so the refrigerator works for me.



Here is a followup question. If a packet of yeast freezes, will that also kill the yeast. I believe it will. If you have a fridge that might (from time to time) dip just below freezing, then you should NOT use the fridge to store your yeast.


----------



## asherz515 (Jan 3, 2011)

JohnT said:


> Here is a followup question. If a packet of yeast freezes, will that also kill the yeast. I believe it will. If you have a fridge that might (from time to time) dip just below freezing, then you should NOT use the fridge to store your yeast.



I freeze my yeast...I thought it would be okay (using the logic that you can freeze bakers yeast). I currently having a wine fermenting away from yeast I have frozen so at least it worked for me. But this is also the instant yeast not sure if the same would apply to liquid.


----------

